# Cube shelf stand?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Would one of these dinky cube shelves hold 24g of water if I was to add a board or two of vertical support or out two l brackets under the top shelf and bolt it to a stud..?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

You can't really see what the shelf looks like in that picture. I would depend on the thickness of the top board as well as the material it's made of.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm guessing press board covered in Laminate


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The problem is with the way it's designed, you have the bolts holding the top board in shear, meaning if the force was enough they would break through the top layer. You are probably right assuming it's pressboard with a laminate.

If you really want to use that stand I'd recommend attaching a board across the top, covering the whole top and overhanging the outside edges so you can attach another board on the outside of both sides running down to the floor. that way you'd have the extra support needed and wouldn't lose any size for the inside shelves.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I'm not 100% sold on using it yet but it is the perfect size to hold the tank. So it's either that or a diy one from scratch


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

First coat of paint on the reinforced cube stand and I think it's looking pretty good!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. How'd you reinforce it?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Glued 5/8" plywood to the sides and top. 
I sat on it before I glued it. And it felt very strong


----------

